

Sentors Want Mandatory Fingerprinting at 30 Airports - gridscomputing
http://www.sfgate.com/news/politics/article/Senators-require-fingerprinting-at-30-airports-4530333.php

======
bifrost
This is a travesty of justice.

------
gridscomputing
I don't have any fingers, you insensitive clod!

